
AWS Lambda Container Image Converter - bbgm
https://github.com/awslabs/aws-lambda-container-image-converter/
======
nad7vx
neat - question: does this mean if I create a custom docker image (i.e. using
FFMPEG for video processing), I can run my lambda using this environment?

~~~
crb002
Secret sauce: [https://github.com/awslabs/aws-lambda-container-image-
conver...](https://github.com/awslabs/aws-lambda-container-image-
converter/blob/master/img2lambda/extract/repack_image.go)

